# Reasonably priced glass cleaner choices?



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Normally I have just been using Mr Muscle Glass cleaner with added vinegar as its cheap and works for the household duties. My new car has factory tinted windows at the rear and I am concerned that more regular use of MM is not a good idea. I admit interior glass was until recently something I avoided.

Looking at the options it seems AG Fast Glass is second to NXT Glass cleaner as the popular choice. Is there any cheaper but just as good an alternative that I've missed?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

3M for one


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> 3M for one


Very nice to use, doesnt streak and at a good price too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use AG Fast Glass and it works very well. AS Glass Clear is also good.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I use AG Fast Glass and it works very well. AS Glass Clear is also good.


seconded..


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

AG Fast Glass is good, I usually use after AG Glass Polish. 

CG Glass cleaner is good too. 




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

AS Glass Clear for me.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Meguiar's window cleaner


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AG Fast Glass. Can't really argue, good value for money and a good product.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Auto finesse - glass cleaner for me.
Streak Free.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Dodo Juice - Clearly Menthol works well for me. I've always had problems with cleaning glass, never been able to get a decent finish, however Clearly Menthol is excellent. 

Turtle Wax Clear Vue is not bad as well.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

3M Foaming Glass Cleaner, Auto Finesse Crystal, AutoSmart 20/20 or the Duragloss Rain Repel one are my faves.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

3m for me, cheap as chips on amazon :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nilco is my suggestion :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

3m Glass cleaner £3.33 and deliverd free


----------



## RPB (Nov 30, 2011)

3M is a very good choice, I agree. Only just stated using it but am very impressed.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

AG Fast Glass for me. Good value for money, easy to use and it also seems to last a good length of time.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Autosmart 20:20 is what I use. I find it really easy to use and a little goes a very long way. It dries streak free. Think I paid about £4 for the tin.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrites Crystal is a top glass cleaner and comes in 500ml upwards. It shifts everything with ease and polishes up with no smears


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'v used Autoglym glass car polish, performs well, along with the turtlewax glass cleaner on the market as well.


----------



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

autosmart glass clear for me


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

AG Glass Polish and AG fast glass does the trick for me


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

TW clearvue polish and Asda glass cleaner.Both cheaper than the AG equivalents and just as good in my book (if you can stand using non fancy name stuff)


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

AG Fastglass or 3M aerosol for me, although I've just bought a gallon of Megs glass cleaner in the PB sale on Friday, so will be giving that a go to see how it compares


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Dodo juice clearly menthol for me .


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

I used to use Megs QuikDetailer on my tinted rear windows.

However, you say that your windows are factory-tinted? If so, the "tint" is impregnated into the glass itself, so you can treat it as if it was a clear window.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I use chemical guys V7 on my glass


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I always use AF Crsytal and AG Glass Polish

Looks superb !


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Another vote for AG fast glass here :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Or just mix up some IPA and water and use that. Works really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I think the cleaner has a part but the actual microfibre cloths used play a massive part in achieving a 100% streak free finish. I've got some dedicated window cloths and never looked back. Its been said here b4 but sometimes the windows need a second going over to achieve that flawless look!!


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

You want to avoid IPA and ammonia on tints. I use Astonish window cleaner. £1 750ml streak free bargain. Avoid the Astonish anti-fog.. although great for the job it's very strong and contains IPA.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My windows are factory tinted and I havent had any issues with IPA based cleaners and neither did my Ford Galaxy before it and that had almost black out glass


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> My windows are factory tinted and I havent had any issues with IPA based cleaners and neither did my Ford Galaxy before it and that had almost black out glass


If I'm being honest my warning about IPA is hearsay. Not experienced any problems myself.. saying that, a strong enough mix of IPA will strip most things lol


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I've just used a product called 'l can see right through you' and it is amazing! Because it was so icy today,my detailing was restricted to inside the house,not only are the windows now spotless but the white upvc has really come up a treat;for a glass cleaner it's brilliant on plastic.
(Got it free with an order of microfibre cloths from Eureka You've Found It)
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I used AG Fast Glass for about 3-4 years. 

I recently ordered some of the ValetPro Glass Cleaner, sample and was so impressed by it I ordered a full sized bottle, it was about £6 for a litre. I reckon it'll last me forever really, I literally use 2-3 sprays on a windscreen and 1 spray on the windows. It's an absolutely amazing product and it's best used in a "less is more" way, I've found. Seriously underrated and the 3 people I've shown it have been amazed and purchased their own immediately after.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

rcwilson said:


> I think the cleaner has a part but the actual microfibre cloths used play a massive part in achieving a 100% streak free finish. I've got some dedicated window cloths and never looked back. Its been said here b4 but sometimes the windows need a second going over to achieve that flawless look!!


I agree there the cloths make all the difference. Been using Ag Glass polish for well over a decade. Hopefully local B&M might stock the Astonish Stuff which must be worth a go even if it ends up relegated to household duties. Valet Pro looks well regarded as is the 3m stuff....loads of options thanks folks.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's what I got from a seller on here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222905

Well worth a try for £5 mate, I didn't find the cloth great but not the worst I've used but I honestly think that the bottle will last you months. I had cleaned the car probably 15-20 times and used about 1/4 of it, it uses such a tiny amount. Also great for if you did decide to buy the 1L you can just re-fill that bottle and keep using it as the amount it produces is perfect for glass cleaning.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Nuts B&M nearby doesnt stock Astonish.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Orchard do a nice glass cleaner that is very reasonably priced  I reviewed it a while ago, found it to be very effective and a bit of a bargain price too


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Autosmart Glass Clear, very good glass cleaner & nice smell.

5L for £15 - £20! I changed to this from AG Window Clean aka Fast Glass.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Car shampoo and correct washing technique. 

Once you've finished rinsing the car down after your wash dry the windows first. I do mine with a blade initially then buff with a bone dry MF towel. 


If you're getting streaks you're doing it wrong, simples.


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> Nuts B&M nearby doesnt stock Astonish.


Hello mate.. any of these in your local precinct?.. http://www.astonishcleaners.com/where/find.php


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Nilco is my suggestion :thumb:


The same as NILGLASS I assume. I remember using that years ago seem to remember it was pretty good about the house. Never tried it on my cars though as just used AG glass Polish if the windows needed doing. I wasnt as obsessed with detailing then so hardly bothered as windows were the devil:lol:.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you tried breathing on it and rubbing it with your sleeve?

Sorry just kidding I use AG Fast Glass and Megs NXT

I did once get half a bottle of laddaw Ezi Clean Surface Prep glass cleaner from the Autoglass bloke that repaired my G/fs Mother's stone chip.. really good but bit worried about using it near tints etc as it seems strong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Spautopia PureX Glass cleaner - can be obtained from Euro Car Parts £7.99 for a 500ml bottle.

The best I have used, to date that is - until something better comes along


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont understand why people need glass cleaner unless you're only cleaning the windows?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> The same as NILGLASS I assume. I remember using that years ago seem to remember it was pretty good about the house. Never tried it on my cars though as just used AG glass Polish if the windows needed doing. I wasnt as obsessed with detailing then so hardly bothered as windows were the devil:lol:.


Yes, sorry I did mean Nilglass 
but yes top stuff and 1 litre for under £3


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Yes, sorry I did mean Nilglass
> but yes top stuff and 1 litre for under £3


where? My local carfactors is £3.99 for 500ml for stuff called Nilco as you mentioned earlier which i though was bit much.


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

I ran out of Ag fastglass and have been using mr Muscle with vinegar.
Been working well


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> where? My local carfactors is £3.99 for 500ml for stuff called Nilco as you mentioned earlier which i though was bit much.


Woops, sorry my mistake, ....it was £2.48 for a litre and 5 litre was just under a tenner 



















at B&Q


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Never thought to look in B&Q thanks Avanti:thumb: I take it its safe enough to use on OEM privacy glass as some like NXT state theirs is safe whereas a lot dont even mention it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> Never thought to look in B&Q thanks Avanti:thumb: I take it its safe enough to use on OEM privacy glass as some like NXT state theirs is safe whereas a lot dont even mention it.


There is a symbol of a car on the bottle , so I guess it's safe, though IIRC it is made by James Briggs who do a lot of car stuff for the industry, they also do the Halfords Intensive Glass Cutter, when my bottle runs dry I will certainly get another as it lasts so long and cleans well :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

i use megs,but now use diluted IPA


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> I dont understand why people need glass cleaner unless you're only cleaning the windows?


Same here, I also don't see why people need tar remover unless they're removing tar...


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

If its not been mentioned before, OEM tinting is in the laminate of the glass and not a film applied to the glass.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Just a quick question please. I've recently applied 3 layers of Autobrite Repel on my windscreen but would a glass cleaner with a high IPA content strip any of the protection. If so could anybody recommend to me a "friendly" glass cleaner. Thank you.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Best affordable glass cleaner? You make it yourself.... 1-part IPA to 3 parts distilled or DI water, and a dash of ONR; absolutely streak free, and has great cleaning power! Should also be safe on privacy glass as well, and doesn't smell strongly of vinegar like many cheap/home-made glass cleaners do. If you need more cleaning power/faster flash times, you can up the IPA content to 50%.

Steampunk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Went to local Ironmongers for something else and they had HG products which they rate highly. Bought a 750ml bottle of HG windscreen cleaner and I rate it myself. Did the interior windscreen very quickly and its was left smear free when I went out in the dark. Too damp outside to try on exterior but I must say Im happy with this stuff for less than £4.

Just tried it on the house windows and its again quick to use no chasing smears about. You can see it flash off leaving a notable improvement in clarity.


----------



## davers (Jan 8, 2009)

If you can get your hands on it, try Nielsen Blue window clean. This stuff in unbeleivable, realy good and easy to use. Fast drying and leaves the glass spotless.

http://www.nielsenchemicals.com/nie...737F802B3BD538025774B0038776E!open&sector=yes


----------

